

Thoughts on Silverlight - joeminkie
http://www.bigspaceship.com/blog/labs/thoughts-on-silverlight/

======
joeminkie
In regards to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=848065>, I thought this
might be an interesting take from a less potentially-biased studio.

